# BOSS VXT on a skid???



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Has anyone seen one? You can't buy a VXT with a skid mount can you?
Robert


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

arent the vxt designed to throw snow farther at speed? a skid may not go fast enough for this.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i have 4 boss skid plows and have only seen the trip edge versions for skids


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Would be fine for parking lots. Especially with a set of wings 

A blizzard might be just as, if not more, effective, but with DD's waning quality, I'd rather have a Boss.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm a big Boss supporter but I would never reccomend a regular duty Boss V on a skid. Too many other heavier choices out there that will last 10 years with few problems.


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

JD Dave;1007910 said:


> I'm a big Boss supporter but I would never reccomend a regular duty Boss V on a skid. Too many other heavier choices out there that will last 10 years with few problems.


Such as?

And while we're on the subjuct of ss blades what is the best width for a 70 HP machine?(CAT 252)

My dealer is trying to talk me into a 7' blade but others are saying go with an 8' one.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1007910 said:


> I'm a big Boss supporter but I would never reccomend a regular duty Boss V on a skid. Too many other heavier choices out there that will last 10 years with few problems.


What V blade (8.5-9.5) would you suggest Dave?
Thanks


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

we are hijacking this thread somewhat but right now we run snow buckets and next year will add a blade or 2. Wondering what people are running. Would like a v-plow or have been looking really hard at a blizzard but still scared about those.
Also on a similiar note those with toolcats, what are you running for plows on the front?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well Dave? Looking for ideas.
Thanks


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Rob, what type of plowing are you doing with your skid?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Almost all large lots. I would get a pusher but I need to be able to do curbing/windrowing to. So i think either a V or a snowwolf with a box attachment.
My 8ft straight is just to slow.
Robert


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm buying a new Bobcat S650 and if I were to put something on it for snow removal other than a huge snow bucket, it would be a 10' Snow Wolf Box or Cage. They look like the best and most versatile snow systems on the market. Thinking about the Wolf Paws as well.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you buying a S650 or M650? lol


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1012002 said:


> Are you buying a S650 or M650? lol


It's called a S650 and it's one of the M-Series loaders.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

rob_cook2001;1008781 said:


> What V blade (8.5-9.5) would you suggest Dave?
> Thanks


If you don't do a lot of windrowing go with a box. Most of our sites only have box plows, we use to think we needed angle blades for detailed work but we finally decided we don't. Box's get the job done faster with no moving part so there is next to zero downtime. I prefer steel trip because they scrape better. Honestly I think your beeter off going with a Horst 8-12 snowing over a snow wolf. A 12 ft angle blade and a 8ft box and you never have to unhook. The only problem I see is the cost factor with the Horst and from what I've read your a sub. So if I were you I'd find an older M10 Meyers or equivalent and put wings on it or a very simple homemade end plates that are removable if needed. Just some idea's for you.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

> Well Dave? Looking for ideas.
> Thanks


If you need to do windrowing and curbing you might want to consider an HLA or Daniels plow.

As for the VXT. I've got a 9'2" VXT on my truck and I don't feel it's up to the task of being a loader attachment. There's been many instances when I felt my little 1ton was beating the ever loving hell out of the VXT especially when plowing uneven dirt lots/roads. I've tripped it so hard on dirt surfaces that the front end started to rise, almost ran over the darn thing. Possibly one of Boss's Superduty V's would be a better fit. At the 10-14mph top speed of a dual speed loader, you're not going to see the advantages of the flared wings anyway. That comes around 20-25mph minimum, and it is pretty impressive. Also, If you've got any banks to plow, consider that a 9'2" plow in any position won't fit through the teller slots. You need an 8'6" for that.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Rob I took a Meyer C-8 and boxed the ends, here is the link

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=74978

After using this a few years. I took the angle cylinders off and put rods in so it is locked like a box. After using a box it is hard to beat how efficient they move snow. Can you use a truck to do your windrowing and just put a box on your skid?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

A sub i used to have ran a komatsu skid with a 810 blizzard power plow and it beat the living crap out of that plow... That blade never worked right, a wing was always busted or stuck out and it was the biggest POS ever... I think a 8-12 horst will do just nice as long as you put some better rubber on it...


----------

